# Hilfe Neu



## Stefan (14 August 2003)

Hilfe


Habe entschlossen mich einer neuen Herausforderung zu stellen und möchte mir eine Motor Steuerung für den Veranstaltungsbereich bauen das geht leider nur mit einer sps

Nach langen suchen habe ich feststellen müssen das S7 meine Ding ist 

Jetzt heißt es aber einmal Informationen sammeln 

Was empfiehlt ihr mir als neu einsteiger 
Was für Bücher Gibt es
Welches Starter Set

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar

Habe mir ein Jahr zeit gegeben : dann muss ich die Sache im griff haben g*g 


Danke im vorhinein 


Stefan


----------



## Zottel (14 August 2003)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, welchen Umfang und welche Funktionalität Dein Projekt haben soll. Für einen einzelnen Motor ist eine S7 vielleicht überdimensioniert.


----------



## Stefan (14 August 2003)

Also
Ich habe vor :

Eine Steuerung zu bauen die 36x Motoren schalten kann (einfaches Relais )
Und mindestens 24x sog bgv c1 Motoren die schon etwas schwieriger anzusteuern sind da sie weg und last geber haben.

Außerdem soll es ein zentrales und dezentrale Steuerung mit Gruppenschaltungen geben .

Das sind meine Vorstellungen wie weit ich das realisieren kann wird sich zeigen


----------



## Zottel (14 August 2003)

Nächste Frage:
Was für Signale liefern die Weg- und Lastgeber der bgv c1 Motoren?
Was soll mit denen bewirkt werden ?


----------



## Stefan (14 August 2003)

Die bgv c1 Züge  haben eine Lastmes Widerstand  mit dem die über/ unter Last gemessen werden muss
Und einen weg Geber wo ich noch nicht genau weis was der mir schickt



Bewirkt werden soll/muß eine Last Angabe und eine Höhenangabe die wiederum bestimmte programmierte  Fahrten per Komputer Steuerung Zulassen   


stefan


----------



## Zottel (15 August 2003)

Weggeber (Inkrementalgeber, jeder Impuls bedeutet, dass der Geber um einen bestimmten Winkel weitergedreht wurde) liefern häufig Signale der Art: Spur A +, - Spur B (90 Grad versetzt um die Drehrichtung zu erkennen) +, - als Spannungsdifferenz nach RS485. Solche Signale kann eine S7 nicht direkt verarbeiten. Vermutlich gibt es spezielle Baugruppen die das können, aber die gehen ins Geld.
Ferner ist die Reaktionszeit der SPS für wirklich genaue Positionierung (Werkzeugmaschinen ?) zu lang. Außerdem braucht man ein Gerät das dem Motor (bgv C1 sagt mir garnichts) entweder eine variable Spannung (für Gleichstrom-Motore) oder eine variable Frequenz und Spannung (für Drehstrom-Motore) zur Verfügung stellt. Diese Geräte sind meist in der Lage, das Signal der Inkrementalgeber direkt auszuwerten. Die SPS sagt dann dem Gerät: Fahre Position X an. Oder: Fahre mit Geschwindigkeit x vorwärts/rückwärts, bis ich die "stop" sage oder bis du an einer Position ankommst. Bessere Motorsteuergeräte errechnen dabei optimale Beschleunigungs- oder Bremskurven, um das Ziel so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen.
Diese Geräte sind nicht billig.
Bei Ausrüstung für Veranstaltungen denke ich, daß ein Mensch vorgibt, eine Kulisse oder einen Scheinwerfer zu schwenken ? Ist es das was Du willst ? Etwas Neuse kommt hinzu, wenn etwas in zwei oder mehr Achsen schwenkbar sein soll und die Bewegungen mehrerer Achsen koordiniert werden müssen, um eine Bahn zu ergeben.


----------



## Stefan (15 August 2003)

Also:

Alle Motoren könne nur auf oder ab fahren keine Geschwindigkeit regeln und nichts  
Dafür brauche ich nur ein Relais /schütz 
Angesteuert werden sie mit 230V aber mit zwei Phasen zum auf ab fahren 

Die Steuerungen die ich kenne arbeiten alle mit SPS  und mit einer Komputer Anbindung wen es zu komplexeren Geschichten kommt   


danke 
Stefan


----------



## Zottel (15 August 2003)

Soweit klar. Relais oder Schütze brauchst Du auch hinter den SPS-Ausgängen (es sei denn Du benutzt 230V Ausgänge, bei denen Relais integriert sind oder solche mit TRIAC-Ausgängen). Diese Relais könnten ja auch mittels Taster oder Schalter betätigt werden. 
Die typische Aufgabe einer SPS ist es nun, die Motoren entweder dann zu schalten, wenn eine mehr oder weniger komplizierte Kombination von Bedingungen vorliegt (sogenanntes Schaltnetz) oder in einer festgelegten Reihentfolge vorliegt (sogenanntes Schaltwerk). Reale SPS-Programme realisieren meist Kombinationen dieser beiden Grundtypen.
Was ist die Aufgabe der SPS in Deinem Projekt ?
Oder quatsche ich hier zuviel, einfach weil ich keine Ahnung habe, was eine Steuerung "für den Veranstaltungsbereich" tut?


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2003)

Also die sps sollte folgende aufgaben übernehmen  


Die über und unterlaßt Kontrolle der Motoren d.h. wenn zu fiel Last im Motor hängt müssen sofort alle Motoren gestoppt werden 

Jeder Motor hat einen Not end Schalter das wenn ein Motor in not end fährt müssen auch alle andern stoppen



Außerdem soll es eine intelligente Steuerung geben mit diversen Gruppen Schaltungen

Danke für die nette Hilfe

Stefan


----------



## Stefan (15 August 2003)

Bins wirklich Gast =Stefan

mfg
Stefan


----------



## Markus (16 August 2003)

hi,

um dir einen kleinen ueberblick zu verschaffen solltest du dich vieleicht einmal im bereich "anleitungen" im forum umsehen.

wenn du etwas durchgelesen hast und du es nicht begriffen hast, ist das ganz normal. (so ist es zumindest bei mir) 
lies es ein zweites mal und du wirst es verstehen...
wenn du es dann immer noch nicht verstehen kannst, dann benutze einfach dieses forum...

viel erfolg!


----------



## Stefan (18 August 2003)

Also ich möchte ja nicht sagen das ich verzweifle ………..

Aber ganz so einfach wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe ist es nicht .
Habe mir jetzt fast alles zweimal durchgelesen was es hier so zum runterladen gibt 


Aber ich werde es schon schaffen 

Bin für Hilfe aber sehr dankbar


Stefan


----------



## Stefan (20 August 2003)

So liebe Leute 

Kann mir einer sagen was es für Bücher es zu diesem Thema gibt 


Was haltet ihr von diesem Buch ist mir empfohlen worden

Automatisieren mit SPS Theorie und Praxis. IEC 61131-3, STEP 7, Bibliotheksprogramme, AS-i-Bus, PROFIBUS, Ethernet-TCP/IP, OPC, Steuerungssicherheit
von Günter Wellenreuther, Dieter Zastrow


Danke 

Stefan


----------



## thomas (20 August 2003)

*buchtips*

hi erstmal,
also wenn du mich frägst ist das "automatisieren mit SPS" von Wellenreuther schon recht gut ,ich finde aber als Anfänger reicht erst mal STEP7 Crashkurs von Habermann Weiß , es ist wohl doch etwas einfacher
erklärt.

cu thomas


----------



## Stefan (20 August 2003)

@ thomas

Das gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen !!

Alternativ dazu ???


mfg
Stefan


----------



## Ulrich Klakow (20 August 2003)

*Motoren ansteuern*

Hallo,

wenn du Motoren ansteuern willst, gibt es noch eine Reihe anderer Möglichkeiten:
1) Suche Motoren welche direkt ein Businterface zur Anbindung an den z.B. Profibus haben.
2) Falls dir das genügt kannst deine Motoren an Direktstartermodule für die ET200s über den ProfiBus ansteuern, das hat den Vorteil, das du das Motorinterface (ET200s+Direktstartmodele) sehr nahe an die Motoren heranbringen kannst, dass spart kosten wenn du das nicht nur als Hobby betreibst. Das geht aber nur dann wenn deine Baugruppen trocken bleiben. Sonst must du z.B. eine ET200X einsetzen, die ist für IP67 ausgelegt oder Baugruppen von anderen Herstellen für den ProfiBus (z.B. Murr oder Turk)
3) Wenn sich herrausstellt das du zwar keine Positionierung aber eine einstellbare Motorgeschwindigkeit brauchst benutzt du am besten Frequenzumrichter von SEW.

4) Schütze. Würde ich nicht einsetzen, weil dann der Zeitaufwand für Motorüberwachung sehr groß wird da du dann sehr viel von Hand erledigen must.

MfG, Ulrich Klakow


----------



## Stefan (20 August 2003)

Die Motoren kann ich mir nicht aussuchen da es die schon gibt


Und die Steuerungen die es gibt arbeiten alle mit SPS 


mfg
Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2003)

hi stefan,
na klar gibt es noch mehr zu kaufen aber meine erfahrung hat gezeigt,
das auch wenn ich in eine gute bücherei gehe, ich nur komisch angeschaut werde und keiner weiß was ich genau will.
die einzige möglichkeit die ich gefunden habe ist amazon.de . wobei hier die auswahl aber recht gut aussieht. schau es dir doch mal an 

mfg thomas


----------



## Stefan (23 September 2003)

*Hilfe* suche eine Produkt übersicht von Siemens s7 Baugruppen 

Bei Siemens ist leider nichts zu finden 


Danke 

stefan


----------



## volker (23 September 2003)

Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Siemens ist leider nichts zu finden



hallo

aber sicher gibts da was.

https://mall.ad.siemens.com/WW/gues...763-762-1-1190-1346-1028-&lang=de&jumpto=1028

mfg


----------



## Stefan (23 September 2003)

So mal danke an alle die mich (Absoluter Anfänger) unterstützen 


Habe wieder mal eine frage 

Kann ich verschiedene s7 200 miteinander verbinden 
Kann ich s7 200 und 300 miteinander verbinden 

Was brauche ich dazu das sie untereinander kommunizieren



Und gibt es jemanden der mir kostengünstig  was programmieren kann  


*Danke für die nette Hilfe *Stefan


----------



## Zottel (24 September 2003)

zwei S7-200 verbinden: ?
S7-200 mit 300 verbinden: Ja
Was Du konkret brauchst, hängt davon ab, wie Du die Kommunikation realisieren willst. Es bietet sich Profibus an, weil es dafür bei Siemens integrierte Schnittstellen bzw. Kommunikationsprozessoren gibt.
Warum möchtest Du mehrere SPS einsetzen? Geht es darum räumlich weit auseinanderliegende Einheiten/Gruppen mit minimaler Verkabelung anzusteuern? Dann würden "dumme" dezentrale Ein-/Ausgänge reichen. Oder sollen einzelne Komponenten auch autonom (weiter-)arbeiten können? Wenn ja, wieviele solcher Einheiten möchtest Du haben?
Kostengünstig programmieren: 
Wenn Du die Aufgabenstellung klar beschreibst, könnte ich und sicher auch andere aus dem Forum Dir ein Angebot machen. Aber Vorsicht: Wenn Dir erst im Laufe des Projekts klar wird, was Du noch haben möchtest oder brauchen könntest, kann sich das in die Länge ziehen und der Programmierer ist nicht mehr an sein Angebot gebunden. Da Du das anfangs selbst erledigen wolltest, halte ich es, falls das Projekt einen gewissen "Bastelcharakter" hat, für besser, wenn Du diesen Weg weiterverfolgst.


----------



## tobias (24 September 2003)

>>Kann ich verschiedene s7 200 miteinander verbinden 
>>Kann ich s7 200 und 300 miteinander verbinden 

Hallo
Ich/ wir haben uns auch selber so'n Unikum geschnitzt - ist sehr, sehr lehrreich aber natürlich _immer_ etwas Abseits irgendwelcher Standards. Der Vorteil ist die finanzielle "Aufteilung" man nimmt was so zu kriegen ist und baut es an; der __GROSSE__ Nachteil der Stromverbrauch !!! (wir erzeugen den fotovoltaisch - ansonsten kämen da für den Privatanwender und nichtEON_Aktionär exquisite Zahlen zustande). 

Verbunden haben wir die CPUs/ Baugruppen von Beginn an mit ProfitBus Equipment - um somit die Installation mitwachsen lassen zu können. Es geht auch "Klingeldraht" - dann baut man immer alles um ...

Die Kommunikation zwischen den CPUs/ Baugruppen ist sicherlich ein Thema welches nicht in wenigen Monaten zu haendeln ist - dazu gehören profunde Kenntnisse der SchnittstellenPhysik - und insofern kann man sich mit diesem Modell ganz gut einarbeiten.

Es gibt X^X² Wege die ins ROM führen - aber immer nur der eingeschlagene ist der gerade begangene; da bedarfs einer eher ausgereiften Planung. Beim "Zusammenstecken" bleibts nicht. 

Die Kommunikation zwischen S7-2xx und S7-3xx ist denkbar einfach, jedoch oft in Baudrate oder Datenmenge beschränkt. Da auch die MPI/PPI (quasi S7-Kommunikation) Verbindung protokollbedingt fertige Baugruppen  erfordert stiegen wir mit PtP (Point to Point) und freier Kommunikation ein - da ist so ungefähr(lich) jedes Problem mit zu lösen - sofern bekannt ist wies der "angesprochenen" Mimik gefällt und wie man die Adressen "verwaltet".

Grundlage jeder Verbindung ist immer die Einarbeitung in die RS485/422 Systematik - wer das ausspart oder scheut geht ansonsten mit dem A..... auf Grundeis. Und der Rest ist eigentlich nur basteln. Hier läufts gut - mittlerweile aber nebenher und als "Ode" ans eigene Bemühen. Der Zeitaufwand ist (S)i(e)mens und wirds mal zum Pflegefall bestaunt man jedesmal von Neuem auf was für tolle Ideen überhaupt zu kommen ist ...

Alles Erlernte ist wiederverwendbar - und wer Lust und Zeit hat sich dareinzufummeln wirds sicherlich nicht bereuen; wer Geld genug hat oder davon leben will lässt besser die Finger davon :idea: .

Man/frau wächst halt mit der "Anlage" während diese einem langsam über den Kopf wächst ... 

(Tipps und Tricks dazu geben wir gerne; aber fertige Lösungen sind nicht zu erwarten) :arrow: .
mfg
tobias


----------



## Stefan (27 September 2003)

So jetzt mal genaueres was ich so vor habe zu bauen 

Dir Steuerung wird aus verschiedenen Einzelkomponenten bestehen.


1.	Relais Einheiten 
2.	Steuer Pulte 
3.	Computer Anbindung 
4.	Positions- Steuerung



Die Relais Einheiten werden je nach Möglichkeiten zwischen 8 und 16 Ch haben  
Insgesamt sollen so um die 48 ch zu Verfügung stehen 
Ein 1 Ch wird mit zwei Steuerleitungen angesteuert (1x Auf 1x Ab ) die Steuerspannung steht noch nicht fest wird aber nicht 24V übersteigen 


Diese Relais Einheiten sollten (wenn möglich ) bis zu 50 m von einer (wenn nötig ) Steuer Einheit  stehen können und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand verkabelt werden könne 


Es wird 3x Steuerpult mit jeweils 16 ch geben 
Pro ch wird es wieder 2x Steuerleitung geben (1x auf 1x ab)


Positions- Steuerung

Bei den Motoren handelt es sich um Motoren die eine kette ziehen diese läuft bei zwei im 90° winkeln versetzten Gebern vorbei die entweder schließen oder öffnen je nach bedarf 

Das Problem was ich bei diesen Motoren habe ist das sie je nach last unterschiedlich schnell fahren und dadurch verschiedene  Position haben wenn man z.p. 8m hinauf fährt  
Jetzt war meine Idee einen Motor als Master zu definieren und die anderen Motoren mit dem einen zu verlinken.
Gedacht habe ich mir das ganze so das man zuerst ganz normal fährt und nach 1 bis zwei sec  sich alle Andren Motoren von selber auf die selbe Position des Masters Motors fahren 


Computer Anbindung

Wen nicht all zu aufwändig ( und teuer ) möchte ich positions- Fahrten damit verwirklichen ………



Danke 

Stefan


----------



## Stefan (29 September 2003)

So 

Habe da noch eine fragen :

Wie weit kann  ein sm 321 Digitaleingabe Bausteine von der cpu entfernt sein ???

Wo bekomme ich am günstigsten CPU&s und DI und Do  Bausteine 

Hat jemand eine Preisliste für mich das ich mich einmal orientieren kann 



Vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## tobias (1 Oktober 2003)

>>wie weit ...SM321 von der CPU

Da es sich (mit teilweiser Ausnahme der CPU318 //und neuerer C_Modelle)) um ein "Steckplatzorientiertes System" handelt bei Verwendung einer IM360/1/5 mit Chance gut 'nen Meter. Und ansonsten so weit wie die Busverbinder lang sind ...

>>Preise: Im CA01 sind die netto Preise ( ohne MWST/ Versand und evtl. Mindermengenzuschlag) aufgeführt. 

Ob das aber was nützt ???
Ich glaube nicht das die Rangehensweise über Abstand und Preis sehr weit führen kann ...
mfg
tobias


----------



## Stefan (1 Oktober 2003)

Den Preis möchte ich nur wissen das ich mich einmal orientieren kann
Aber wo kann ich Preis abfragen

Und die Frage wie weit ein DI oder Do von der CPU entfernt sein kann: Geht aus folgende Überlegung hervor das ich mit einer CPU kaufe und einmal in ca 20 m Entfernung ein 32 DI und ein 3 DI  Modul habe möcht 

bitte entschuldige wenn das alles etwas wirr klingt aber ich kenne mich einfach noch zu wenig mit dem sps Gram aus  
Außerdem baue ich das ganze momentan rein analog  was wenn dieses mal Funktion mit Hilfe der sps erweitert und ergänzt wird.

Mein persönlicher Plan ist in einem Jahr mit dem Einbau der SPS zu beginnen 
Die Relais Module und Steuerpulte sind bereits im Bau und kurz vor der Fertigstellung des ersten versuchst Modulen  



mfg 

Stefan


----------



## Zottel (1 Oktober 2003)

Ohne weiteres wird das DI oder DO Modul im selben Rack mit der CPU montiert.
Längere Entfernungen lassen sich mit Profibus DP überwinden.
Dazu braucht die CPU einen CP (Kommunkationsprozessor) oder Du nimmst eine CPU mit integrierter DP-Schnittstelle (z.B. CPU315-2DP, ca 1100,- EUR. Davon geht ein zweiadriges Kable zu einem DP Slave, z.B. ET200M ? Da kannst Du dann wieder Ein-/Ausgänge reinstecken.
Preis für die ET200M hab' ich nicht griffbereit.
Schau Dir aber mal die Busklemmen und Buskoppler von BECKHOFF an. 
www.beckhoff.de
Statt der ET200M nimmst Du einen BK3120 für ca. 190 EUR.
Der bekommt als Digitaleingänge Eingangsklemmen KL1002 für ca 
12 EuR/2 Kanäle. Damit kannst Du die Ein- und Ausgänge in Zweierschritten preiswert erweitern.

Allerdings brauchen alle DP-Slaves eigene 24V-Versorgung. Es gibt andere Bussysteme wie ASI, die das gleich mitführen.

Für deine Bühnentechnik wäre es vielleicht schön, entfernte Stationen nach Bedarf per Kapeltrommel anzuschliessen...


----------



## Stefan (1 Oktober 2003)

So jetzt reicht es mir 

Ich kenne mich nicht mehr aus 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich in Berlin einen SPS Lehrgang besuchen kann ??


Danke 


Stefan


----------



## Zefix (1 Oktober 2003)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


www.sitrain.de


----------



## tobias (2 Oktober 2003)

Hallo
...ob in Berlin ebenfalls, kann ich nicht sagen; aber hier bieten die Handwerkskammern Abendkurse an. Die erreichen vielleicht nicht ganz "Sitrain" Niveau; bedürfen dafür aber auch wirklich fast keiner Vorkenntnisse. Die Sitrains steigen nie bei . /NULL ein oder erfordern eine gezielte Vorbereitung.
Ausserdem muss so'ne SPS (auch im Hausgebrauch) ja irgendwie programmiert - und die Programme geladen werden ?
 Das sind alles keine Pfennigbeträge (Step7 {mit DP} 2500,-; Adapter 400,-; Rackschienen, evtl. IM/Repeater, Netzteile ...)nettoPreise in Euro. Und 'ne DP_CPU kostet bekanntlich auch noch 2Euro50 ++.


Die stehen alle im CA01 (der CD_Katalog - kannste im Internet (kostenlos?) bei Siemens bestellen).
Darüber hinaus gibts zwei Bücher:
Kaftan S7-Grundkurs (VogelVerlag)
S7 Crashkurz (mhj.de)
alles bringt - nach eigener Erkenntnis -nur was bei vorhandener und betriebsbereiter SPS. Muss wohl permanent eingeübt werden, sonst haftet da nix lange. Das sind alles ganz kleine Schritte - wer als Erstes Ausgangsdoppelworte per (Any)Pointer adressiert hats vielleicht irgendwo abgeschrieben und meistens noch nicht so ganz verstanden.

Ich hab' mir damals so'n S7-200 (CPU222) Starterpack für 400,-Euro geholt. Die läuft heute noch. Damit Monate geübt und die kleine Bauteilkunde vorangetrieben. In den Kursen dann jede Menge Firmen  kennengelernt und da wars kein Problem mehr S7-400/ 300 günstig zu erstehen; die zu programmieren ist immer noch erheblich schwerer ...
mfg
tobias


----------



## Stefan (11 Oktober 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein cpu212 testen kann ob sie in Ordnung ist ???



danke 
stefan


----------



## Zottel (12 Oktober 2003)

1. Netzspannung oder 24V DC anlegen (es gibt verschiedene Versionen.
Es sollte mindestens die RUN oder STOP LED leuchten.
Wenn keine LED leuchtet, würde ich bei der 230V-Version die Geberversorgung nachmessen. Dort sollten 24V anliegen.

Wenn keine LED leuchtet, ist wahrscheinlich das Netzteil defekt. Eventuell sind in beiden Versionen Sicherungen eingelötet. Diese sind eigentlich "nicht auswechselbar", aber da Du sie sonst wegschmeissen kannst, würde ich probieren sie auszulöten und einen normalen Sicherungshalter mit 5x20 mm Feinsicherung einzusetzen. 
Falls der Nennstrom auf der ausgelöteten Sicherung nicht erkennbar ist, kannst Du Dich am Stromverbrauch aus dem Datenblatt orientieren. Es ist auch ein Wert für den Einschaltstromstoss angegeben.
Wahl der Sicherung:
Einschaltstromstoss +20%, Charakteristik F ="flink"
oder 
Normaler Stromverbrauch + 100% Charakteristik M ="mittelträge"
Normaler Stromverbrauch + 100% Charakteristik T="träge"
Einschaltstromstoss +20%, Charakteristik T ="träge"
in dieser Reihenfolge probieren.
Wenn auch die letzte Sicherung durchbrennt, ist bei der 230V-Version wahrscheinlich der Schalttransistor, eventuell auch das Steuer-IC kaputt.
Halten alle Sicherungen, aber keine Leuchtdiode leuchtet, kansst Du noch verfolgen, an welchem Elko noch Spannung messbar ist.
!!! Vorsicht bei Arbeiten an Netzspannung !!! Der Schalttransistor eines Flyback-Wandlers führt bis 1000 Volt !!!!

2. Wenn eine LED leuchtet, solte die CPU mit der Software S7-Microwin ansprechbar sein..

3. Wenn sie beim Programmieren komisch reagiert, "Urlöschen", also den gesamten Speicher löschen.


----------



## Zottel (12 Oktober 2003)

Übrigens: Die Software 
Step7-Microwin
Kannst Du kostenlos herunterladen und 60 Tage oder 100 starts lang probeweise nutzen. Nach Ablauf der Zeit oder nach 100 Starts geht dann halt nix mehr. Wer ganz hart ist, installiert Windows und die Software neu...


----------



## tobias (12 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Stefan
Klingt zwar doof, aber: Hast du dafür einen Adapter ?

Für 212-er gabs in früheren Starterpacks so "Zwischendinger" - und die wurden (meist) von den neuen MicroWins (>V3.0) garnicht erst erkannt. 

Mit Adapter (es gibt 'ne alte (11-bit) und neuere (10/11bit) Ausführung) kannst du eigentlich alle wichtigen Funktionen auslesen. Die Reihenfolge in MicroWin ist nicht ganz einfach - du musst zuerst versuchen dass das Ding überhaupt erkannt wird, dann kannste den CPU Typ wählen, die Uhrzeit stellen etc. Der Betriebsartenschalter sollte dabei in "STOP" stehen - wenn da u.U. ein Programm drauf rödelt was die Schnittstelle anspricht kriegst du sonst nie 'ne Verbindung. 

Im Systemdatenbaustein kannst du dann neue Einstellungen speichern.
Default Baudrate (am Kabel DIP-Schalter ist) 9k6bd - das muss natürlich mit der cpu übereinstimmen.

Wenn das läuft gibst du einfach ein Programm:
LD     SM0.0       //nur KOP-KONTAKT
MOVB   255, AB0

ein, und dann müssen alle Ausgänge leuchten. Mit
MOVB   EB0, AB0
leuchtet immer der Ausgang dessen Eingang mit 24V (L) beaufschlagt wird. Das Handbuch ist beim Download "Tipps und Tricks" bei(gewesen). 
Die findest du bei Siemens - seitdem die alles umrödelten kenn' ich den Link auch so nicht. 
mfg
tobias


----------



## Stefan (12 Oktober 2003)

So ich muß mich wieder Einmal bei euch bedanken für dir nette Hilfe

Was für ein Kabel brauche ich ?? und kann ich dieses selber bauen ??

Habe eine 212 Cpu von einen bekannten ohne irgendwas dazu billig erstanden
Brauche ich dafür unbedingt von Siemens ein Netzteil oder reicht eine selbst gebautes Netzteil mit 24 V = stabilisiert und geglättet aus ??


Danke 
Stefan


----------



## tobias (13 Oktober 2003)

Hallo
A.) Netzteil
Ich kenne die 212 ohne integriertes Netzteil garnicht; hatte immer nur AC/DC mit Relaisausgängen und 230V Anschluss. Auf alle Fälle betreibe ich 214-er DC/DC (>E_Stand08) mit "Block" Trafos, die haben ca. 26V glatten Output und das läuft störungsfrei. Du kannst da jedes Netzteil bis 28V DC vorhängen (ob das Ding _nicht sowieso_ 230V Netzanschluss hat - guck da noch mal)

B.) Adapter
Du brauchst ein (Siemens !!!) PPI/PC Kabel. (Selbstbau ist nicht - damit kannst du _nicht_ programmieren !!!). Ich benutze immer das 6ES7-901-3BF20-0XA0; das ist die neuere Ausführung (5 DIP Schalter) mit 10/11 Bit. 
Kostenpunkt org.120Euro -> andere Quellen = andere Preise.
Mit meiner alten 212er geht das - es gibt aber x_CPU_Revisionen und versprechen würd' ich das nicht.
Normalerweise sind die Adapter abwärtskompatibel - in sofern schätze ich mal dass es keine Schwierigkeiten gibt. Diesen Adapter kannst du erst ab MicroWin 3.1 (den 32bit WindowsVersionen) benutzen. 

C.) Übrigens
Die 210 & 212 kann - im Gegensatz aller anderen 21x und 22x CPUs nur eingeschränkt mit anderen CPUs kommunizieren. Lt. meines Handbuches ist die Schnittstelle der 212 überhaupt erst ab Rel.1.1 zur Kommunikation bedingt zu benutzen. 
Der Unterschied fällt nur bei der Vernetzung mehrer CPUs auf - die 22x "quasseln" untereinander mit 187,5 kB, die 21x mit maximal 19,2 kB und das ganze Netzwerk nur so schnell wie die lahmste CPU es erlaubt ...
mfg
tobias


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2003)

Es ist zwar nett, dass Du Dich für die Hilfe bedankst, aber man könnte Dir gezielter helfen, wenn Du schreibst wie weit Du bist und wo es hängt.
Leuchten LEDs?
Wenn nicht:
Also für welche Spannung ist deine 212?
24V?
Hast Du ein Netzteil?


----------



## Stefan (13 Oktober 2003)

meine cpu is für 21-28VDC
e-stand 02 (kann mir einer erklären was das heist ??)
leuchdet noch keine LED da ich noch keine Kabel, Software und Netzteil
besitze 


mfg 

Stefan


----------



## Stefan (13 Oktober 2003)

Gibt es auch Software für Linux ???


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2003)

e-stand: Erzeugnis-Stand, wird bei Siemens weiternummeriert, wenn sie Kleinigkeiten ändern.
Netzteil: ein Trafo mit Gleichrichter und Siebelko reicht.
Trafo besser 20 statt 24 V wählen, da durch Gleichrichtung im Leerlauf der Scheitelwert (20*14,1=28,2V) anliegt.
Dann sollte eine LED leuchten.

[/quote]


----------



## Stefan (13 Oktober 2003)

Auf meiner cpu ist auf zwei Seiten eine anschlusklemme  1x DC 24V iput 1-8 und DC sensor supply und auf der anderen seite DC output 1-6 und 1x M 1x L+ und Erdung s


soll das heisen ich brauche +24V -24 V und Schirm oder 24V+ 0V und schirm ???



Stefan


----------



## tobias (14 Oktober 2003)

Hallo
Da Siemens fest an der VDE klebt haben alle Ein- Ausgabebaugruppen die Möglichkeit der galvanischen Trennung (die Aus/ Eingänge onboard der sog. CPU sind eine im Gehäuse integrierte Baugruppe - mal ganz grob betrachtet) . Bei 24V kannst du die gv. Trennung (erstmal) ausser acht lassen, hast eh nur einen Trafo. L+ := +24V, M := Masse (0Volt). Der Schirm (PE/ S) entfällt. (der würde die galvanische Trennung auch fast wieder vernichten ...).


Die Eingänge brauchen je Gruppe Masse.(0Volt) die +24V filtrierst du ja per Schalter (oder losem Drahtende) an die Klemme. Die Ausgänge brauchen je Gruppe 24V, damit der Transistor - wenn er durchschaltet - die ausspucken kann und das e.g. Relais anzieht.

Du musst dir unbedingt das Handbuch besorgen - wenn du es nicht findest kann ichs dir als *.pdf schicken (frühestens Weekend). Bei externem Relaisanschluss (induktive Last) brauchst du Freilaufdioden - sonst zerschiesst das schnell die Ports. Diese Schutzbeschaltungen sind im Handbuch beschrieben. 

Linux:= Es gibt 'ne (Soft) SPS4Linux - aber keine (mir bekannte) richtig funktionierende Möglichkeit die 200-er unter Linux zu programmieren. 
Ich _schalte_ die Kisten auch mit Linux - das ist aber ein ganz anderer Weg, wie schon mal gesagt: Abseits von gut und böse und far,far away: einfach eNorm. (und nur aus Langeweile anzuraten ...).

mfg
tobias


----------



## Zottel (14 Oktober 2003)

tobias schrieb:
			
		

> aber keine (mir bekannte) richtig funktionierende Möglichkeit die 200-er unter Linux zu programmieren.
> Ich _schalte_ die Kisten auch mit Linux - das ist aber ein ganz anderer Weg, wie schon mal gesagt: Abseits von gut und böse und far,far away: einfach eNorm. (und nur aus Langeweile anzuraten ...).


Weil Du schreibst "richtig funktionierende", gibt es denn überhaupt eine?
Und womit "schaltest" du die 200?
Wenn es Dich interessiert, sieh Dir mal
http://libnodave.sourceforge.net an.
(Mein Projekt zur Kommunikation mit Siemens-S7)
Wenn Du mehr kannst oder weisst, würde ich Dich gern zur Mitarbeit bewegen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

So habe jetzt auch noch eine cpu 313 bekommen und 2x 16 di O und 2x 16x di I 

bei beiden cpu s leuchten die LED wenn ich sie an das Netzteil anschließe 

 Was ich jetzt noch brauche ist das Kabel mit dem ich meinen Computer mit den cpu verbinden kann 

wo bekomme ich günstig diese Kabel reicht mir eines ?? soweit ich das überblicke habe brauche ich für die 212 und 313 jeweils ein eigenes Verbindungskabel


----------



## Stefan (14 Oktober 2003)

Habe mich irgendwie wieder aus geloggt ich bins


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## Zottel (15 Oktober 2003)

Du brauchst eimal ein PPI-Kabel, soweit ich weiss 79,- Euro bei Siemens.
Du brauchst es immer nur an der CPU, die Du gerade programmierst, danach arbeitet sie für sich alleine.
Nun hat Tobias was von einer neuen Ausführung mit 5 DIP-Schaltern für 120,- geschrieben. Die kenne ich nicht. Insofern solltest Du noch herausfinden, was für Dich "zukunftssicher" ist.
Manchmal wird sowas auch bei e-bay angeboten, aber ich habe auch schon gehört, dass Leute mit okkuren Bastellösungen auf die Schnauze fallen.


----------



## tobias (15 Oktober 2003)

Moin

@Zottel: ich "lese" grad in der LIB - melde mich aber.

@Stefan:
Die 313 und 212 kannst du - (dazu sind aber einige Kenntnisse erforderlich !!!) - auch mit dem Siemens PC-Adapter bereiben. Diese Adapter gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen, du _BRAUCHST_ auf alle Fälle einen mit dem Nummernteil 2x !!! (z.Bsp.:6ES7972-0CA21-0XA0 ).
Die gibts als 20, 21, 23 (je nach Step5 Version) - nicht gehen tut die 3x Version, das sind TS Adapter. 
Wenn du den neu kaufst, um nicht das Risiko des totalen Reinfalls zu erleben, würde ich dir Adapter anderer Hersteller empfehlen - MHJ.DE z.Bsp. oder wegen der 21x: Es gibt einen mit MPI und PPI - leider kann ich den hersteller so nicht mehr sagen. 

Als Software brauchst du dann auch beides - Step7 und MicroWin. In der Version MicroWin V3.1 SPK2 und Step7 V5.1 SPK6  läuft es bei mir "zusammen" ich kann mit 19200 Bd mit dem 6ES7972-0CA23-0XA0 PC_Adapter sowohl die 21x als auch 31x im "MPI-Netz" programmieren und schalten. 
(Anm.: bei 31x und 22x gehts dann mit 187,5kB; aber nur wenn keine 21x im Netz hängt). 

_NICHT_ möglich ist es den PC_Adapter direkt an die CPU 2xx zu klemmen - du brauchst in jedem Fall eine 300-er im Netzwerk, oder /und einen Repeater. Die 2xx liefert kein notwendiges Richtungssignal (RTS) für den MPI_Adapter. Erst der Repeater generiert das automatisch. Das ist also 'ne ganze Menge Zeugs, und dazu gehört ersteinmal im Step7 Projekt das Netzwerk zu konfigurieren. Ich würde sagen wer das z.Bsp. hier am bestehenden Objekt fünf volle Tage ohne Vorkenntnisse üben würde, verzweifelt garantiert immer noch wenn er danach alleine drauflosgehen soll ....

Besser ist: PPI-Kabel (3BF20) und ein PC_MPI_Adapter (e.g.Sie. 2x); in der Kombination verwendete ich alternativ den MJH MPI_Adapter und war sehr zufrieden damit. Der kostete 240 Euro netto ... (Appropo mhj.de:=> mit der WinSPS Software gelang mir es noch nicht im Netzwerk die 2xx mit dem MPI Adapter zu programmieren - das kann sich aber mittlerweile geändert haben)

Gut - von Adaptern kann ich ein Lied singen - die "besten" waren  immer genau die falschen, und deswegen stapeln die sich langsam in der Hoffnung beschafft: Einer wird wohl passen.  

Dem Ganzen sei als Alternative noch der CP 5511 /5611 erwähnt - da sage ich aber momentan nichts zu. (erstens suche ich selbst noch einen, und zweitens würde ich nicht damit anfangen bevor nicht PC und Softwarepaket (Lizenzen) einen definierten Stand erreicht haben).

Kurz zusammengefasst: MicroWin und Step 7 sind beides nötig, das PPI Kabel könntest du einsparen, ein MPI Adapter/ PC_Card ist Pflicht. 

Gruss
tobias

p.s.: Das PPI Kabel mit 4 DIP Schaltern geht nicht für die 22x-er bei Modemanschluss (ist die ältere Ausführung). Für die 21x kann mans nehmen, lohnt jedoch kaum da unwesentlich billiger.


----------



## Zottel (15 Oktober 2003)

Oh, Entschuldigung, ich hatte "213" stat 313 gelesen....


----------



## Stefan (16 Oktober 2003)

Alles schön 
aber 

so wie ich das gerade überblicke kostet mich die Software die ich brauche über 200¤ 
und das Verbindungs Kabel auch so um die 100¤ 

geht das alles nicht billiger ???

wenn ja woher ??

wenn nein wo kann ich den den gram bestellen ??

danke 

Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Buch STEP7-Crashkurs*

Hallo!

Das stimmt nicht, dass das Buch *STEP7-Crashkurs*
nicht mehr bestellen kann.

Hier kann es bestellt werden:
http://www.mhj-software.de/s7crash.htm


----------



## Stefan (28 Oktober 2003)

So …
Habe mir jetzt ein Siemens Start Paket mit einer S7 222 CPU Gekauft 

Beschäftige mich seit fast einer Woche täglich mit diversen Übungen und komme recht gut voran 


Jetzt stellt sich die frage wie kann ich meine CPU 313 ansteuern ??
Kann ich das gleiche Kabel (RS232 auf PPI wie für meine cpu 222 verwenden

Brauche ich eine andere Software ??? (Stepp 7 –Micro/WIN 32 V3.2+SP4)

Ist die Programmierung bei CPU 300 gleich wie bei CPU 200

Fragen über fragen 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stefan


----------



## Markus (28 Oktober 2003)

1. brauchst du ein anderes kabel für die 300er serie
die kann mit ppi nix anfangen, du brauchst einen mpi-adapter.
(wobei der mpi-adapter dann auch bei der 200er geht)

2. brauchst du eine andere software, "step7 v5.2 sp1" ist aktuell

3. die bedienoberfläche der step7 software für die 300er unterscheidet sich
sehr von der oberfläche von microwin. auch einige befehle sind teilweise anders.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2003)

*bei ebay schon versucht?*

@stefan

gibts bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2759891285
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3561791952

Gruß Z. Gast


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2003)

Nicht gut 

Nützt mir da überhaupt die Übungen mit der CPU 222 etwas wenn die CPU 300er anders Programmiert werden??
Oder ist die 300 auf der Basis der 200 nur mit mehr Funktionen ??



Wo bekomme ich die Software und das Kabel am günstigsten??
Habe das Einsteigerset bei Conrad erworben die haben nix für die CPU 300  
Oder gibt es eine Erweiterung für meine Software ??

@ Gast 
Bücher habe ich bereits muss diese Einmahl abarbeiten 
Aber danke 


Danke 
Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nützt mir da überhaupt die Übungen mit der CPU 222 etwas wenn die CPU 300er anders Programmiert werden??
> Oder ist die 300 auf der Basis der 200 nur mit mehr Funktionen ??



sicher nützt dir das was. die grundlegende programmierung ist im prinzip in jeder steuerung gleich. die soft für die 300/400 ist sehr viel anders und meiner meinung nach viel besser zu bedienen. 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomme ich die Software und das Kabel am günstigsten??
> Oder gibt es eine Erweiterung für meine Software ??
> Stefan


bei siemens  :wink: . aber die wollen dafür richtig geld haben. preis müsste ich im katalog nachsehen, falls interesse (hab da irgendwas mit 1000€ im kopf) aber zu testzwecken kann man ja mal bei emule gucken.

mit einem kabel ist es nicht getan. du benötigst einen adapter. und auch der ist nicht ganz billig.   

tja so ist das halt bei siemens. es gibt aber auch andere firmen die sowas anbieten. schau mal ein bisschen durchs forum, da findest du diverse anbieter. einer ist z.b. ihb.

eine erweiterung für microwin gibt es nicht.


----------



## Stefan (28 Oktober 2003)

Also ich muss sagen das ich  sehr fiel Hilfe in diesem Forum bekomme das es aber verdammt schwer ist sich ohne fremder Hilfe in das SPS Thema hinein zu frimeln.

Auch kostet alles sehr fiel Geld wenn man seine Pläne  verwirklichen will 


Jetzt habe ich aber schon über das dreifache für mein Projekt als veranschlagt ausgegeben

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die frage aufhören oder weitermachen
Aufhören ?? sicher nicht 
Also weitermachen 



Währe es vielleicht möglich mir ein bar firmen zu nenne die Konkurrenz Produkte zu Siemens anbieten 

Fiel besser wäre natürlich wenn sich Mittearbeiter bei mir zu erkennen geben 

Dannnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Stefan


----------



## Zottel (28 Oktober 2003)

Konkurrenzprodukte, nur was mir gerade einfällt:
www.ibhsoftec-sps.de
www.deltalogic.de
www.helmholz.de
www.traeger.de
www.vipa.de

Wenn's um MPI-Adapter geht, einfach mal danach googlen.


----------



## tobias (30 Oktober 2003)

Hallo

>>>Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die frage aufhören oder weitermachen 
>>>Aufhören ?? sicher nicht 
>>>Also weitermachen

      :idea: Klar weitermachen !!!! So einfach ist das alles garnicht ....

>>>(wobei der mpi-adapter dann auch bei der 200er geht) 

Das stimmt nur eingeschränkt. Alle (unsere) Siemens RS232/ MPI_Adapter gehen z.Bsp. nur mit (zusätzlichem) REPEATER an den 2xx-ern. Andere Hersteller bieten aber Adapter die teilweise direkt angeschlossen an beiden Versionen funktionieren (sollen). 


Die Frage 200 und 300 ist ziemlich einfach zu beantworten. Die AWL Synthax beider Versionen ist grundsätzlich unterschiedlich, FUP und KOP jedoch (fast) gleich. Die 200-er bieten viele vorgefertigte Funktionen, die in S7-300 erst von Hand (quasi in Assembler) gestrickt werden müssen. 

Der Einstieg über die 222 ist meineserachtens der richtigere Schritt. Es gilt immer zuerst eigentlichen Programmaufbau zu verinnerlichen, und danach kann man tiefer verzweigen. Die Funktionen der 200-er finden sich auch bei den 300-ern, dort heissen die evtl. anders und sind verschieden auf die Modelle verteilt. 

Besonders vorteilhaft an den 200-ern ist die (weitestgehend) entfallende, und ansonsten im Systemdatenbaustein zusammengefasste HW_Konfiguration. Eine "gekonnt" verstellte 300-er hingegen ist 'ne harte Nuss, und u.U. garnicht mehr zu knacken. :evil: 


Die Software ist klar geteilt. Für 300 brauchst du Step7, oder Konkurrenzprodukte. Die 200-er benötigt MicroWin. 
Innerhalb der Step7 (auch mit der (etwas betagten) Step7 Mini V5.1 geht das hier), wird vom sogenannten Simatic Manager bei Zugriff auf 200-er im Netz automatisch MicroWin gestartet. Andere Software machte das anders:  ich habe es nicht geschafft damit gleichberechtigt beide "Sorten" anzusprechen, das heisst aber keinesfalls dass es nicht möglich ist /wäre /mittlerweile geworden ist. 
Verbinden musst du die CPUs dann mit ZweiDrahtKabel und (eigentlich) den sog. Profibussteckern. Einer davon zumindest benötigt eine PG_Schnittstelle. Diese liefert auch der Repeater (frei Haus) - der natürlich u.U. mehr kostet  als die Stecker. 
Es war hier stark gewöhnungsbedürftig ein Netzwerk zu konfigurieren, und ich würde anfangs eher davon abraten - wenn du es versuchst musst du _vorher_ allen Geräten unterschiedliche MPI/PPI Adressen zuweisen, dafür ist allemal für die 200-er (im Normalfall) das PPI-Kabel von Nöten.

>>>Auch kostet alles sehr fiel Geld wenn man seine Pläne verwirklichen will 
Das ist richtig - man muss aber auch die Armut verstehen, die ja ständig neue Opfer braucht.

mfg
tobias


----------



## Stefan (17 November 2003)

Da bin ich wieder 

komme recht gut voran mit meinen Übungen auf der CPU 220.
 Gefällt mir richtig gut das SPS zeug 
Habe mir auch ein Buch über die Digitaltechnik gekauft was ich parallel lese und was sehr hilfreich ist das ganze zu verstehen 

Jetzt habe ich natürlich das Thema Profibus entdeckt und habe da eine frage 

Was kann ich mit diesem teilen machen 
Simatic S7 DP Profibus Terminalblock
Siemens Nr.: 6ES7 193-0CB10-0XA0

Kann ich den auch für meine CPU222 verwenden ??

Profibus Connector mit Abschlusswiderstand,12MBd Datenaustausch und zusätzlichen Anschluss Artikelnummer:8ES7 972-OBB12-0XA0 

Wo kann ich mehr übe Profibus erfahren ??

Danke


----------



## Stefan (17 November 2003)

Und noch etwas 

Habe mich gerade verwirrt 

Mit den verschiedenen Programmiersprachen

Habe bis vor zwei tagen nur mit KOP in
 V3.2 STEP 7 MicroWIN SP4 experimentiert

Dan durch ein buch und der dazugehörenden Versuchssoftware auf  IEC11131-3  gestoßen !
Daraufhin wollte ich das kleine erlernte Wissen in MicroWIN umsetzten und habe feststellen müssen das das nicht ganz das selbe ist . )AWL

Und daraufhin habe ich noch

IEC61131
 Entdeckt

Zu was ratet ihr mir oder ist alles gleich wichtig ???
Und wie soll ich damit umgehen 


stefan


----------



## Zottel (18 November 2003)

Profibus:
Die SPS der 200er Reihe können nach meinem Wissen nicht Master sein, aber mit einem Erweiterungsmodul EM277 Slaves.
Grundlegendes erfährst Du auch bei www.profibus.org. Oder bei Siemens suchen. 

Programmiersprachen:
KOP<->AWL:
Ich würde Dir zu AWL raten weil:
1. In AWL alles geht, das heist es gibt Dinge, die man in AWL programmieren kann, aber nicht in KOP oder FUP.
2. Man sich bei KOP oder FUP immer wieder mit Details der Funktion der vorgefertigten Blöcke auseinandersetzen muss. insbesondere, wenn man Steuerungen verschiedener Hersteller benutzt.
3. Bei KOP und FUP immer nur wenige Elemente auf den Bildschirm passen. Bei komplexen Funktionen scrollt man da dauernd rauf und runter.
AWL(Siemens)<->IEC 1131
IEC (6)1131  beschreibt mehrere (insgesamt 5) Arten, eine SPS zu programmieren.
Der Teil den Siemens implementiert hat, (-3) heist in der Norm auch Anweisungsliste oder statement list.
Die Art zu programmieren, ist im Prinzip nicht anders als bei AWL mit Siemens-Syntax. Leider ist in der IEC-Variante nicht alles verfügbar, was mit Siemens-AWL geht.
Ich würde daher zu Siemens-AWL raten und falls Du mal andere Steuerungen anfasst, die IEC benutzen, ist der Unterschied nicht viel größer als zwischen den IEC-Umsetzungen verschiedenenr Hersteller.


----------



## tobias (18 November 2003)

Hallo
Meine Meinung:
Den Profi(t)bus kannste knicken - der eignet sich bestenfalls im industriellen Einsatz oder für Massenhersteller !!!

Der Haupt(gegen)grund ist der Preis; Faktor 10 zu gleichwertigen Lösungen kamen da immer raus. 
Ein weiterer Grund: Die Softwarepakete. Um z.Bsp. eine Visualisierung in Profibusmanier durchzustehen, bedarf es vieler (genau abgestimmter !!!) SW_Erweiterungen. 
Es gibt noch 2003 Gründe die dagegen sprechen: Mit S7-200 wird der DP auch nicht gerade handlich, man betreibt nachher 12 CP's um einen Ausgang zu steuern...

Da selbst daran am schnitzen, und in atemberaubendendem Tempo Fortschritte erzielend (hätten wir mehr Zeit, wären das schon längst fertig) würde ich für kleinere Sachen die Ethernetvariante bevorzugen. Der mjh /ibh-Netlink ist da sicherlich ein beachtenswertes Gerät.   

In der "Fortbildung" sollte man sich dem Profibus auf alle Fälle  widmen, zum "Schalten" würde ich raten andere Wege zu beschreiten.

mfg
tobias


----------



## volker (18 November 2003)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Programmiersprachen:
> KOP<->AWL:
> Ich würde Dir zu AWL raten weil:
> 1. In AWL alles geht, das heist es gibt Dinge, die man in AWL programmieren kann, aber nicht in KOP oder FUP.
> 3. Bei KOP und FUP immer nur wenige Elemente auf den Bildschirm passen. Bei komplexen Funktionen scrollt man da dauernd rauf und runter.



da muss ich dir widersprechen. solange ich in fup programmieren kann, mach ich das auf jeden fall. nur bei komplexen fuktionen wo's nicht anders geht greife ich auf awl zurück.

wenn ich eine störung suche sehe ich im fup ruckzuck welches signal fehlt oder zuviel ist. bei awl ist das extrem unübersichtlich.

hier mal ein simples beispiel.


----------



## Zottel (18 November 2003)

Da das FUP-Netzwerk genau den Bildschirm zu füllen scheint, tritt das mit dem Scrollen wahrscheinlich gerade noch nicht auf.
Warum ist Q nicht gesetzt? 
Weil die Bedingung aus dem 3-fach-oder für "setzen" fehlt?
Weil permanent Rücksetzen ansteht?
Trifft zwar beides zu, aber wenn man danach sucht, wird es nach meiner Meinung am einfachsten durch die Bezeichnung der Merker klar. Ich vermute, mal die ist im FUP-Beispiel nicht drin. weil man dann horizontal scrollen muss.
Ferner kann man in AWL den S und R-Zweig in getrennte Netzwerke packen. Ob das sinvoll ist? Ich meine: Gelegentlich ja. Dann kann man z.B. durch die Abfolge der Netzwerke den zeitlichen Ablauf der Kette nachzeichnen.
Das AWL lässt sich auch noch ein bisschen einfacher  (ohne zwei Klammerpaare) schreiben, wenn man keine Rückdarstellbarkeit in FUP will.
Schliesslich gibt es oft Programme, in denen das Ergebnis einer Verknüpfung links wieder eingespeist wird (z.B. wenn man das R/S-Glied durch eine Selbshaltung ersetzt). Solche Netzwerke haben dann eigentlich eine "Ringstruktur" die nicht adäquat dargestellt wird.


----------



## volker (18 November 2003)

nein das fup füllt nicht den bildschirn un notfalls kann man mit strg - die darstellung verkleinern. auf jeden fall hat man bei der fupdarstellung alles auf einen blick und muss nicht erst die verknüpfungen nachvollziehen.
und die bezeichnungen stehen unter dem netzwerk. wenn man will kann man sich das aber auch symbolisch darstellen lassen.
den s und r kann ich auch im fup in zwei netzwerken bauen.

das ergebnis links wieder einsetzen kann ich doch auch im fup.

```
+---+
M 10.0   ---¦ & ¦     +---+
E 0.1    ---¦   +-----¦>=1¦
            +---+     ¦   ¦
            +---+     ¦   ¦
M 10.1   ---¦ & ¦     ¦   ¦    +------+
M 10.2   ---o   +-----¦   +--+-¦ =    ¦ M 10.1
            +---+     +---+    +------+

            +---+   M 10.1
M 10.0   ---¦ & ¦    +-----+
E 0.1    ---¦   +----¦S    ¦
            +---+    ¦     ¦
          M 10.2   --¦R   Q+-
                     +-----+
```

es gibt imho also nichts was awl zur ersten wahl macht. klar benutzte ich auch awl, weil manche sachen eben nur in awl funktionieren. 
ich weiss nicht ob du deine anlagen auch betreuen musst oder ob du einfach eine maschine programmierst die dann verkauft wird. um eine störung zu finden ist fup in jedem fall besser geeignet. das kann ich aus langjähriger erfahrung einfach mal so behaupten.


----------



## Zottel (18 November 2003)

> ..den s und r kann ich auch im fup in zwei netzwerken bauen.


Das ist mir neu und verleitet mich dazu, auch noch zu vermuten, dass es dafür gar keine ADÄQUATE FUP-Darstellung gibt.


> das ergebnis links wieder einsetzen kann ich doch auch im fup.


Da haben wir uns falsch verstanden. Das man das KANN ist mir volkommen kalr, aber FUP kann es nicht darstellen. FUP wiederholt nur den Buchstaben, wo in einem Schaltplan eine Leitung für die Rückkopplung sein sollte. Die Information "Rückkopplung" steckt implizit in der Gleichheit der Buchstaben.


> ich weiss nicht ob du deine anlagen auch betreuen musst


Ja muss ich. Und dazu mehr, die von anderen programmiert wurden, in jedem erdenklichen Stil, und verschiedenerlei SPS. Allen Bradley und GE-Fanuc (jedenfalls unsere Typen) kann man überhaupt nur in FUP programmieren. Da gibt es dann Netzwerke über 5 bis 20 Seiten. Was zum Teil wieder daran liegt, dass Funktionsblöcke für spezielle Funktionen links eine Latte von Eingängen haben, von denen man meist nur eine geringe Zahl braucht.


> oder ob du einfach eine maschine programmierst die dann verkauft wird.


Habe ich fast nie getan.


> um eine störung zu finden ist fup in jedem fall besser geeignet. das kann ich aus langjähriger erfahrung einfach mal so behaupten.


Da bin ich mit 19-jähriger Erfahrung anderer Meinung.


----------



## volker (18 November 2003)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> ..den s und r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zottel (18 November 2003)

> was meinst du mit ädäquate fup-darstellung?
> geht in s5 und s7.


In diesem Fall, dass der R- und der S-Teil zum selben virtuellen Flip-Flop gehören. In einem Schaltplan könnte man dass ja auch nicht trennen und auf zweit Seiten verteilen.
Zum Deinem Beispiel: So hab' ichs mir vorgestellt...


> Zeichnung
> aber FUP kann es nicht darstellen. FUP wiederholt nur den Buchstaben, wo in einem Schaltplan eine Leitung für die Rückkopplung sein sollte. Die Information "Rückkopplung" steckt implizit in der Gleichheit der Buchstaben.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan (18 November 2003)

Muss euch noch einmal nerven !!


Suche ein Buch was speziell mit Siemens S7 300 zu tun hat und eines über Profibus 

Muss kein Anfänger Buch sein da ich für den einstig schon genug unterlagen habe 

Und noch eines 
 kann ich mit diesem teilen  meine cpu 313 und 222& 212 verbinden (Natürlich 313 als master )
Simatic S7 DP Profibus Terminalblock 
Siemens Nr.: 6ES7 193-0CB10-0XA0 

Profibus Connector mit Abschlusswiderstand,12MBd Datenaustausch und zusätzlichen Anschluss Artikelnummer:8ES7 972-OBB12-0XA0 


  Danke stefan


----------



## Zottel (18 November 2003)

Wenn Du schon daran denkst, Dir noch eine 300er zuzulegen oder schon eine hast, dann schau Dir unbedingt die BECKHOFF-Buskoppler und Busklemmen an!
Ich habe Dir, glaube ich, in einem vorigen Posting schon einmal dazu geraten.
Sie sind einfach billiger, manchmal auch noch besser und unheimlich flexibel, einfach weil Du für 20 Euro oder weniger zwei weitere Ein- Ausgänge nachbauen kannst.
Ich habe nichts mit der Firma zu tun, aber ich habe die im Sommer  erstmals verwendet und konnte ein Drittel des Investitionsvolumens sparen.


----------



## Stefan (19 November 2003)

@ zottel
ist mir schon klar 

das zeug gibt es aber günstig bei Ebay 

und ich wollte nur wissen was ich damit alles machen kann 

Eine cpu 313 Habe ich 

stefan


----------



## Stefan (23 November 2003)

Habe wieder einmal eine frage  

Experimentiere gerade an meiner weg erfassungs- Steuerung

An meinen Motoren sind ketten an denen der Motor auf und ab fährt 
An diesen habe ich zwei Sensoren  montiert die mir folgendes schicken wenn der Motor  fährt  

Sensor 1   1 0 0 1 
Sensor 2   1 1 0 0   und dann wieder von vorne 


Darauf habe ich mir folgendes Überlegt 

1.	die sps muss von jeder der vier möglichen starten können 
2.	dadurch das die kette ein wenig schwingen kann brauche ich (Ich     glaube das nennt man hysterese ) eine Schutz vor Fehlschaltungen
3.	ich will für jeden schritt rauf/ runter auf Ausgang 0.0/0.1 ein Signal bekommen 


hier mein lösungs- Ansatz von Schritt eins auf zwei   
die Sensoren hängen auf  Input 0.6 +0.7 


Festellen auf welcher Position ist die kette 
LD     I0.6
A      I0.7
TON    T38, +4

LD     T38
S      M0.0, 1



LDN    I0.6
A      I0.7
A      M0.0
LD     Q0.0
AN     T37
OLD
=      Q0.0



LD     Q0.0
TON    T37, +12


LD     Q0.0
R      M0.0, 1

Bin mir sicher das man das Zeitmodul durch etwas anderes ersetzten kann und wie fiele zeit module kann ich bei einer cpu 222 einsetzten brauchte nämlich isgesamt 16 davon 
(2 pro schritt =8 für rauf 8 für runter )


Stefan


----------



## Zottel (23 November 2003)

Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Sensor 1   1 0 0 1
> Sensor 2   1 1 0 0   und dann wieder von vorne


Zunächst mal: Ich verstehe das so, dass die Sensoren diese Impulsfolge liefern? 
Alles weitere geht Von dieser Überlegung aus.
Die Periode des zweiten Signals ist um 90 Grad (ein Viertel der Periode) gegenüber dem ersten versetzt. Das ist Standard zur Erkennung von Drehrichtungen.
Mit diesen Signalen kannst Du auch direkt die schnellen Zähler der SPS betreiben. Davon hat sie aber nur ein paar (2, 4, 6? je nach CPU). Wieviele es sind findest du im Systemhandbuch zur S7-200. Dort findes Du auch, wieviele Timer Deine CPU hat.

Wenn ich das mit den Sensoren richtig verstanden habe, gibt es eine Standardmethode, das auszuwerten:
Du zählst die Schritte der Sensoren unter Berücksichtigung der Richtung.
Abhängig vom Zählerstand stoppst Du Deinen Motor in einer bestimmten Position.
Zusätzlich musst Du irgendwo die Zähler nullen, entweder durch einen zusätzlichen Sensor (Endschalter) der nach dem Einschalten gezielt angefahren wird oder von Hand, indem Du einen manuellen Fahrbefehl einbaust, damit eine bestimmte Position anfährst und dann einen Taster zum Nullen drückst.


> 1. die sps muss von jeder der vier möglichen starten können


Das ist dann kein Problem


> 2. dadurch das die kette ein wenig schwingen kann brauche ich
> (Ich     glaube das nennt man hysterese ) eine Schutz vor Fehlschaltungen


Das machst Du, indem Du erst bei einem etwas höheren Zählerstand als deine Sollposition aus und bei einem etwas niedrigeren einschaltest. Differenz von "etwas höher" - "etwas niedriger"=Hysterese.



```
Auswertung der Sensoren
LD I 0.6
AN M 0.6 // voriger Zustand von Sensor 1, Sensor wechselt von 0 	//nach 1
AN  I 0.7	// und Sensor 2 ist 0, das ist vorwärts
ADD 1,MW10	//erhöhe Zählerstand

LD I 0.6
AN M 0.6 // voriger Zustand von Sensor 1, Sensor wechselt von 0 	//nach 1
A  I 0.7	// und Sensor 2 ist 1, das ist rückwärts
ADD -1,MW10	//verringere Zählerstand

LD	I0.6
= M0.6		// merken für nächsten Zyklus
```
Das ist das Prinzip, so wie man es auf jeder SPS umsetzen kann.
Statt den Zustand des 1.Sensors in M0.6 zu speichern, kannst Du bei der S7-200 auch einen Spezialbefehl zur Flankenauswertung verwenden.
Dieser Code zählt auch nur einmal, wenn die ganze Vierer-Folge durchlaufen wird. Du kannst auch viermal zählen und bekommst einen höhere Genauigkeit:

```
Auswertung der Sensoren, 4 fache Genauigkeit:
LD I 0.6
AN M 0.6 // voriger Zustand von Sensor 1, Sensor wechselt von 0 	//nach 1
= M1.0	// hilfsmerker, Steigende Flanke an 1

LDN I 0.6
A M 0.6 // voriger Zustand von Sensor 1, Sensor wechselt von 0 	//nach 1
= M1.1	// hilfsmerker, fallende Flanke an 1

LD I 0.7
AN M 0.7 // voriger Zustand von Sensor 2, Sensor wechselt von 0 	//nach 1
= M1.2	// hilfsmerker, Steigende Flanke an 2

LDN I 0.7
A M 0.7 // voriger Zustand von Sensor 2, Sensor wechselt von 0 	//nach 1
= M1.3	// hilfsmerker, fallende Flanke an 2

LDN I 0.6
A M 0.6 // voriger Zustand von Sensor 1, Sensor wechselt von 0 	//nach 1
= M1.1	// hilfsmerker, fallende Flanke an 1

LD M1.0
AN  I 0.7	// und Sensor 2 ist 0, das ist vorwärts

O(
LDN M1.1
A  I 0.7	// und Sensor 2 ist 1, das ist auch vorwärts
)

O(
LD M1.2
A  I 0.7	// und Sensor 1 ist 1, das ist auch vorwärts
)

O(
LDM1.3
AN I 0.7	// und Sensor 1 ist 0, auch das ist vorwärts
)

ADD 1,MW10	//erhöhe Zählerstand

LD	I0.6
= M0.6		// merken für nächsten Zyklus
LD	I0.7
= M0.7		// merken für nächsten Zyklus
```
Ich hoffe, dass alle Kombinationen richtig sind. Die für "rückwärts" überlasse ich Dir. Am besten malt man sich ein Impulsdiagramm und durchläuft es von links nach rechts für vorwärts, andersherumm für rückwärts. Die Hilsfmerker M1.0 bis M1.3 kannst Du gleich weiterbenutzen.


> 3. ich will für jeden schritt rauf/ runter auf Ausgang 0.0/0.1 ein Signal bekommen


Dafür kannst Du die Oder-Verknüpfung von M1.0 bis M1.3  benutzen. Sie ist eins, wenn überhaupt ein Impuls auftratt. Soll der Ausgang länger als einen Zyklus aktiv sein, benutze einen Timer.
[/code][/quote]


----------



## Stefan (15 Januar 2004)

Hab da mal eine frage 

Baue gerade an meinem Steuer pullt und stehe vor dem Problem das ich so um die 64 LED ansteuern muß

Brauche ich dafür 4x Sm322 16x Do 
Oder kann ich mit einer Matrix Steuerung arbeiten 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Stefan


----------

